# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Minor change in navigation

## Scott Tichenor

A change has been made in navigation that while minor is worth pointing out. Where the Blog link used to be, I put a link to Social Groups there. Seems there's more interest in the Social Groups for the time being so no sense in making it difficult to find. The Blog function never has been used much and is more personal in nature and benefits from being added to the RSS feed area. That link has been moved under the Quick Links dynamic menu. As with either of these features, if you're wanting to make good use of these, always best to simply link to them from your own board signature for your convenience.

Attached screen shot shows new locations of links:

----------

